# :: ECS Tuning :: OEM New Beetle Turbo S Front End Cover (Bra) - Blowout Pricing !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.*
*OEM New Beetle Turbo S Front End Cover (Bra) - $38.85*


----------



## steinrub (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: :: ECS Tuning :: OEM New Beetle Turbo S Front End Cove ... (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

Hello:
How much of shipping to Mexico city? please by usps it's de more cheap.








Accept paypal?
Regards ivan


----------



## Mutato192 (Aug 4, 2008)

I got one from you guys but ripped mine, do you have any more?


----------

